# Camera for the ol'lady



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

It's getting close to Christmas, and I'm thinking about getting the wife a nice digital camera for her interest in photography. I know nothing about this subject and would be very appreciative for any assistance. 

She currently has a nice digital camera for taking photos here and there, but would like to get one more geared for photography, with various lenses, etc. Does any one have a recommendation for a middle of the road camera of this nature, i.e. brand, model, make, anything? Price is all dependant on the quality, but I really do not want to go over $600, unless there is no way around it then I will go up from there.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Silversurfer (Jul 13, 2007)

*Camera*

Just happen to be in the market myself and have begun my research (consumer report, Popular Photography best of 2007, etc.) and have it down to three cameras. The Nikon DX40, the Canon EOS Digital Rebel XTi and the Olympus EVOLT E-510. All are slightly above your threshold of $600 but not by much. Make sure you purchase from a reputable source to prevent getting a knock off and make sure she gets some training material if she has never operated an SLR since they have many more features than a standard digital point and shoot.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Check out dpreview.com 

The thing you might find a problem with both the olympus and the nikon is that you'll have limited lenses for those cameras. The Nikon D40/x only autofocus with certain lenses. The olympus doesn't have a huge variety of lenses in their line--though I think you could probably get a converter or something. 

I had the Nikon D80 and really loved everything about it. Except that I was getting into weddings and it just wasn't cutting it as far as noise goes. 

Another thing you might consider is buying used. You can find well taken care of cameras with low shutter acuations. Nikon d80, Canon 30D will be near $700 used.


----------



## gregg75 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bought the girlfriend the rebel xti yesterday. Found the best price on pricegrabber.com. Got the camera and stock lens for 601. added the 75-300 lens for 136, memory card for 49 and extra battery for 29. Total 815 to my door, no shipping or tax. There were several sites on there that all got good reviews and the prices are 599 this morning. Ended up going with buydig.com. Comes with USA warranty card. Have yet to get it in hand, but we shall see. I dont forsee any problems with it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Costco has some good deals on Nikons and Canons going on right now.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Definately will want to keep it on the less complicated side of operating. I think she would just like to take some good pictures out in the country, us the zoom for wildlife, etc. The reason I didn't want to go over $600 is that I'm sure it will only be used a few times a year, but as long as she's happy, it's alright.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I've always had Canon cameras so that's the only advice I can offer. Plus, there are several lens makers that offer good quality lenses for Canon as well as Nikon and Pentax. Sigma, Tamron and Tokina are three well know lens makers.

The Canon XTi would be good camera for her. It has a smaller frame and should fit her hands well. 10 megapixels, a large LCD screen in the back to view the pics with.

My sister has one and loves it. She can always just put it in one of the automatic modes and shoot away. Later if she wants to do more advanced stuff, the settings are right there for her to use.

Good luck. I think she woould be real happy.
Mike


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

One last thing, since I know very little about this, 10 megapixels is plenty for what she needs, right?

Thank you'll for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

6.3mp and up should be just fine. My Canon 20D is 8.2mp.
Mike


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

If you want to skip the DSLR and extra lenses...and still give her a VERY useful camera.... Look at the Canon S3is or Canon S5is. BIG tele-photo coverage..no extra lenses to carry or swap (though you can add on a tele-converter if you want moon shots and a wide angle if crowds are her thing)... 

The camera does many things well except it stinks for night time, in-house-flash type shots. Though, the S5is has a "hot shoe" which allows for the addition of a remote flash. Both are well within your budget, too....

If she gets turned on to photography in a big way, she/you can always step up to the DSLR's with more $$ and for more quality/flexibility. regards, Rich

p.s. ALL of the shots on my LINK below were taken with the S3is or a similar camera from Sony (which I do not recommend).


----------

